# Clear cider?



## roblloyd

About to start my first batch of hard cider for a friend. He asked if it could be clear. Is it possible to add fining agents (super-kleer?) to it after racking?
I don't plan on back sweetening it but I do want it bubbly.

I found a dozen different recipes. Some add tannin, some add pectic enzyme, is any of that needed? Or just cider, sugar, and yeast? Only one mentioned using sparkalloid.

I did a search on here and didn't see anything.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I would definitely use sulfite at first to k ill/stun and odd bacteria. Wait a day and add pectic enzymes. Wait a day then add yeast and other nutrients.

Upon finishing fermentation I racked, sulfited 1/4 teaspoon per 5 gallons and added sparkolloid to clear the cider. It clears very quick providing you have degassed it enough.

As far as making it a sparkling you can add some sugar and yeast later on but I would def. recommend champagne bottles.


----------



## roblloyd

I'm getting pasteurized cider. Does that make a difference?

You added more yeast at the end for sparkling? Isn't there enough in there when you're done clearing?

There are so many recipes I just want to make sure I get the idea of what the heck I'm making! And understand the process better.


----------



## djrockinsteve

You would most likely have some yeast remaining as long as you don't wait long and don't add sorbate. If it's pasteurized then you could probably skip the sulfite up front.

Still you need champagne btls.


----------



## roblloyd

I have the flip-tops. I think those should be ok? It would be like making beer right?

Can I take PH, SG and acid readings from something he likes to get close to it?


----------



## djrockinsteve

Flip tops I would think would work as long as you add no more, or have no more sugar than adding to beer. Also you wouldn't use cane sugar. Priming sugar.

I have not done this yet to any wines but I would like to. If you survive I'll follow in your foot steps.


----------



## wvbrewer

Yes, after your fermentation rack it into a secondary for about a month. It will clear some during that time. I would bottle it with the amount of priming sugar you would use for the same amount of beer. I made it this way using EC-1118 yeast and it made a very good clear carbonated cider.


----------



## Aaron

I'm in the middle of my first batch of cider. I just used pasteurized apple cider, dextrose, and yeast (EC1118). It's in the secondary now - just finished fermenting this past week. I'm going to leave it be for at least another week and see how much it clears (getting clearer every day), then prime and bottle it just like beer. 

I'm not super concerned about it being clear in the end, but as I said it is getting noticeably clearer now that it is done fermenting.


----------

